# Ears bothering her??



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Baby Becky has been shaking her head, flopping her ears and trying to scratch since just about day 1. I have held her and checked her ears multiple times. They are actually super clean, and I see no signs of redness, dirt, nothing.

Is it a possibility she just gets aggrevated with her long ears? Usually she holds them out on both sides of her head, so we call her airplane head


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Is she outside? My nubians shake their heads and bob them up and down like they are trying to get something out frequently. They do this alot more though when they are outside and the wind is blowing. I check their ears too and they look good, so...hmmm. I thinking I would just keep an eye on her but hopefully someone else will give a definite answer.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Could be mites possibly. Or have you looked for lice on her body?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are there any bugs flying around... some area's are getting spring type weather...might be gnats or something buzzing around her... but I do agree ...that it may be mites .. :thumb:


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

I see nothing. Nothing on their bodies, in their ears, on any of the goats.... Maybe it is just the wind, or the fact they are dangeling, they are really BIG and seem to bee in her way!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are the ears clean looking inside or is there yucky debris...it wouldn't hurt to treat her for ear mites.... :wink:


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

At Toth, her ears look cleaner then any of my animals lol-but yesterday I did happen to notice with the warm weather that there were little invisible gnats or something in the air in my face, so maybe these is what bothered her.....Ill get ear mite stuff tho JIC.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... those gnats are really small and can irritate a goat.... if the goats ears are clean ..it might not be mites... but you can get the mite meds in case.... the goat continues to shake the ears....... :thumb:


----------

